# Jon, my car has reached VPC...



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

said BMW customer service. So do you think it's possible it'll get there on Friday??? I hope to pick it up and meet you in person, but if I miss you, then you have a good trip and have a very merry Christmas!

Thanks,
ian

P.S. Please remind Franco to fax me that car/key programming sheet.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That's great news Ian... 

I too am hoping that we can deliver it to you by Friday!

I know that there was a big push to get all of the 
Tourist Delivery cars through the VPC this week...

Keeping my fingers crossed,
--Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm sorry Ian...

Friday morning, the 20th, and the Tourist Delivery cars
have not made it through processing.

Looks like I'm not going to get the opportunity to meet you
in person...

 

Have no fear, though!

Franco is D-O-N-E with finals as of this morning,
and you (and everyone else) are guaranteed to
have his undivided attention!

:beerchug:

:thumbup: 

Good luck with final delivery!!!!

--Jon


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Have a G-R-E-A-T Trip Jonny!! We'll see ya next Satuday (12/28) in S.B. Baby!!:lmao: 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Have a G-R-E-A-T Trip Jonny!!
> We'll see ya next Satuday (12/28) in S.B. Baby!!
> 
> :lmao:
> ...


Thanks bee!!!

You and Yoko have yourselves a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!



Geez,

I hope that the Cutter basement doesn't flood again
whilest your car is in there...

:eeps:

:lmao:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *....Geez,
> 
> I hope that the Cutter basement doesn't flood again
> whilest your car is in there...
> ...


Hey Shafter!! KMA:flipoff: :flipoff:

Ya'll got flood insurance right??:thumbup:



beewang:bigpimp:

P.S. Good luck flying home on United Airlines buddy!!:lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Hey Shafter!! KMA:flipoff: :flipoff:
> 
> Ya'll got flood insurance right??:thumbup:
> 
> ...


United??? Heck no! KLM Baby!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beewang said:


> *
> Ya'll got flood insurance right??
> *


Dude,

No joke ~ they're pumping it out as I type...
:dunno:

Pacific El Nino storms are stacking up.

We are closed on Christmas Day, and nobody will
be here if the place starts flooding (again).

You might want to drop off an automatic bilge pump,
or this could be almost as bad as the _Tricolor_...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'm sorry Ian...
> 
> Friday morning, the 20th, and the Tourist Delivery cars
> have not made it through processing.
> ...


Hey Jon,

No problem. It looks that I may go down to LA next weekend so I'll probably end up coming on Saturday 12/28 too. Hope you and your family have a good trip and we'll try to meet some other time. Merry Christmas!

Bee,

I got your voicemail this morning. Sorry I haven't called you back, been in non stop meetings this morning. I'll try to call later today.

Ian


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

roots said:


> *Hey Jon,
> 
> No problem. It looks that I may go down to LA next weekend so I'll probably end up coming on Saturday 12/28 too. Hope you and your family have a good trip and we'll try to meet some other time. Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


Ian,

I will be back to work on the 28th...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Ian,
> 
> I will be back to work on the 28th...
> 
> *


Cool! Looks like I will be greeted by jetlagged Mr. Shafer. :lmao:

Anyway, according to BMW customer service, my car is scheduled for release from VPC on the 26th. So I'll plan to come on the 28th.

ian


----------

